# a new acronym ???



## gypsyseagod (Oct 10, 2007)

since we have a few home brewers & vinters here how about a new acronym ??? Qbrew... any takers or voters ?


----------



## kew_el_steve (Oct 10, 2007)

As an acronym, this would imply an underlying meaning. Like ABT, and we all know what that stands for. Or is this for malt that has been smoked? That would produce a variant of red beer, which uses toasted malt.


----------



## richtee (Oct 10, 2007)

Or, more precisely, "rauchbier" which is smoked malt   :{)


----------



## richtee (Oct 10, 2007)

Hmmm how bout V-brew? B-view? 
One thing, makes me wanna dust off the old equipment and give 'er another run. One of the Best beers I ever had was a homebrew of mine. Crap..tried 15 times to do it again...failed miserably. Main reason I quit. Ahhh The St. Rich's Dubble...sigh


----------



## kew_el_steve (Oct 10, 2007)

Milford Pale Ale...Cascade, Cascade, and more Cascade. And then dry-hop with Cascade...


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 10, 2007)

Brew-view?


----------



## richtee (Oct 10, 2007)

Freakin' HOPHEAD!   LOL


----------



## kew_el_steve (Oct 10, 2007)

it's true...


----------



## richtee (Oct 10, 2007)

As a sidebar... the finishing hopping agent I used in the St. Rich's was a near relative of the hop plant. A bit pricy, but talk about SMOOTH!


----------



## kew_el_steve (Oct 10, 2007)

You dance real good...


----------



## richtee (Oct 10, 2007)

Grin....   "Those   -  were   -  the   -   days, my friend, we thought they'd never end...we'd sing and dance forever and a day..."


----------



## merriman (Oct 11, 2007)

BrewView?   Or for an acronym, how about H&B for "Hops and Barley"


----------



## walking dude (Oct 11, 2007)

RICH...............its like smoking.........supposed to write down EVERY thing you do...........so you can repeat it................. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







d8de


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 11, 2007)

Rich you should try keeping a log or good recipe program like Brewsmith. Promash is good to but I like Brewsmith best. I have both I don't use Promash.

http://www.beersmith.com/

http://www.promash.com/

Just don't forget to copy your recipes for a backup.


----------

